# Do You Catalogue Your Gear?



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know if this is the place to post this, but the other "specific" forum pages were uhm... too specific. This is for *all* gear.

Do any of you catalogue/archive/log/record/track your gear?

I finally got around to taking some good quality pics. On a stand, with a my "good" camera, neutral background, front/back/serial numbers.

What do I do with them?? There's really nothing helpful on the inter-webs. I thought an Excel spreadsheet, but that's just make/model/serial #/ and where I bought it... and price if I can remember. It can't house the pics. I also thought individual folders on my PC with all the pics, a Word doc with its bio, and if I had the original receipt, I could scan as a PDF. But then I'd have to save to a flash drive and keep one elsewhere... just in case the same horrible fate that suffers my gear suffers my PC. 

Does anyone do this? Can you share what's worked for you??



Thanks,


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> individual folders on my PC with all the pics, a Word doc with its bio, and if I had the original receipt, I could scan as a PDF


This is what I do, but I also store it on an external HD.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have an extensive catalog of all my gear.

Date bought, price paid, pictures, serial number, estimated price ( for my wife`s sake )

On my main computer, laptop and 2 ext drives.

Once a year I do a print out also.

Its a hobby !!!

I also started another list of cap jobs done on which amps, what was done and changed. All parts changed are put in its own amp bag and labeled.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have spreadsheet with serial numbers and descriptions in the cloud along with pictures in the cloud. This is for insurance if they get stolen, house burns down, etc.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Fak. How do you find time to play?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

I Do


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes and it’s been handy when reselling. But the app developer stopped maintaining it, and so it’s stuck on a very old iPad. I continue to use it because it can export to PDF and Excel. I haven’t found a suitable replacement.

I like to have my catalog in case of an insurance claim (fire or theft), or in case I get hit by a truck, and wifey is stuck with an excellent yard sale.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't, and should. I did talk to my insurer some time ago, and it was like 10/100 of value for guitars, she said just put it under the house policy. I've video of my antiques and guitars ect, but it is years out of date, and I doubt I could find them. I'll shoot and put on the cloud. Thanks for the trigger question.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think i wrote out all guitar buys to date a year or two ago. Probably forgot one or two.

Im not worried about what i dont own. I take pics and record serials of what I do own.

I should do that again very soon.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I do both photos and an excel spreadsheet, and it's really scary when you hit the AutoSum feature....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> I do both photos and an excel spreadsheet, and it's really scary when you hit the AutoSum feature....


Only if it shows all your losses upon resale


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Budda said:


> Only if it shows all your losses upon resale


oh, it does that too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im not that gluttenous for punishment haha


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I don't know if this is the place to post this, but the other "specific" forum pages were uhm... too specific. This is for *all* gear.
> 
> Do any of you catalogue/archive/log/record/track your gear?
> 
> ...


Save all of this to Google drive. It's free.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a sub-directory devoted to my guitars in my Household directory on my PC :
There is a spreadsheet of many pages about my current herd that includes some guitars specs (woods, pickups), serials, price paid (and used market estimate should I pass out !) and sub-directories for each guitar photos. I update each time one goes or a new one gets in.
I also keep a copy on an usb stored with original bills in the portable big folder of legal documents (insurances and income tax files, etc.)


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I write down item and serial numbers. Keep it in my car in case I have a fire. Also have pictures of a lot of my gear.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

except for random photos, I have kept no records. Dam fine idea. I will get right on that.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If I had a vast and valuable collection of vintage or rare items I would take some photos and record their serial as well as hide a small piece of copper tape in their cavity or neck pocket or chassis with my initials.

But if I were to set out to collect to this degree. I would first build a fireproof storage facility on my property that has the type of humidity and temp control that could safely house them as well as an extensive insurance policy, a big mean bastard of a dog and a number of high powered rifles to protect my crypt.

Aside from this type of collection, I wouldn’t get too carried away with writing down an arbitrary msrp or resale price that you will never get unless it’s 60+ years old and immaculately maintained.

If someone breaks in, they will look for jewelry, Bluetooth speakers. And are more likely to steal a classic vibe Tele than a Collings because they don’t have any frame of reference and they won’t know the value of what they are looking at most likely.

As a general rule, I wouldn’t accumulate wooden objects that run on ancient vacuum tubes in a residential dwelling that I wouldn’t be able to recover from if they and the house were to catch fire and burn down.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I use a book and a pen. Track repairs, maintenance, string changes, make notes on settings I like sometimes. Keep receipts in a drawer.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I just take photos of them and I have already over a thousand of them.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Any time I buy something where I want to keep the receipt, I just take a picture of it with my phone and then upload the picture into a google drive folder called receipts, changing the name of the file to whatever it is I bought. I am horrible at keeping track of paper receipts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I started a list many years ago--btu I was missing a couple of receipts--so I don't have all the info for a couple of guitars-well primarily the dates.
I do know approximately when I got them though.

I have it for instruments (Guitar, bass, mandolin0, amps & pedals.
I started another list for accessories, but since I started it late I may have missed something.

But I'm like that--I have lists for other stuff as well.

My guitar list is just a word document I have saved on a stick & backed up on another--and when I update it I print it out & I have a copy not at home--so I will have that info.
But it's not on the Cloud or anything like that.

Hopefully I never need it for insurance purposes, but I made the list more for personal interest.

As an example of the list I know that the next guitar to have a Birthday/anniversary is my classical -which was christmas gift & the last one to have one was my Les Paul copy just over 2 weeks ago. (the original purchase--nto when I modded it (which I see was done in February in a previous year)
The piece of gear to last pass the date I got it is my TC Electronic Sub N UP Octaver--just over 4 years ago.

I know most people don't care-and while it isn't a big deal to me, I do sometimes find myself interested by that.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I use Word documents to fully describe each guitar and amp. These are meant to be as complete and nit-picky as possible. I use a template document already divided up into sections such as model, serial#, date/origin of manufacture, condition, neck details (# of frets, neck material, fretboard material, type of tuners, scale length, type of inlays, type and width of nut), body details (style/finish/condition), electronics details, type/condition of case, any comments about it (primarily to document whatever research I've done on it as well as any identifying marks or defects), and lastly, acquisition date, source, and amount of purchase. These don't take long to prepare, and are absolutely invaluable should the occasion arise when something needs to be sold. I just go to the appropriate document and pick off whatever aspects I want to use in an ad. As far as pictures go, I have a folder on my PC containing subfolders for every guitar and amp, showing serial numbers and all pertinent details. Yes, I originally thought I'd do this for insurance purposes, but what I have is overkill for that. I don't have separate riders for each item; the insurance company told me I don't need that if I'm not using them for professional purposes, so they're just covered under the general house contents section of the policy. Fortunately, I've never had to use the insurance coverage.
The Word documents and images are always included in my monthly offsite backup routine, in which I copy damn near everything on my PC to an external 1TB SS drive, which lives in the safety deposit box at the local bank.

As well, I have a little spreadsheet with a row for every item in my meagre collection: guitars, amps, cabs, pedals, misc. stuff too. One row per item only, showing make, model, serial#, price paid and estimated current value. This tends to keep me in check as far as spending goes, as I always know exactly how much money I've got tied up in each item, and what it's likely worth today.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for all these tips. I knew I asked the right group of nerds...that is a 100% compliment! 

I think I will do the master folder "Gear" on my PC, then subdivided into "Guitars"- "Amps"- "Other". (For my PA, pedal board, misc. odds & ends)

I like the idea of using Google Drive, as it's free, I already have a bunch of stuff there, I can access it from anywhere if the true Master file is destroyed, and I don't think it's in any danger of folding up shop anytime soon. There is one problem. It's great for me to access if something happens to my PC. But this is also a measure for my wife to know what's what if* I* am the one who comes to a early demise. I _should_ share it with her when it's done. But, that could be the event to cause my actual death!! She knows I have a lot of gear... and I'm sure she knows it wasn't cheap. But to have in her procession, a detailed list of items and cost.... aye-yai-yai. SHE WILL KILL ME!!!!!!

I think I'll share it with my dad. He has a Gmail account, and if I create/share with him, he'll never look at it. And, I could say it is not to be shared till my death!! 

Does that sound fishy??


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Distortion said:


> I write down item and serial numbers. Keep it in my car in case I have a fire. Also have pictures of a lot of my gear.


When i get a new guitar/amp...it gets its pictures taken, and then emailed to myself with serial numbers and age...
Pedal wise, not as worried...half my board is stuff i built, and the rest are common sub $150 pedals


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

My system is very basic. Probably too basic. I photograph every guitar or amp as it comes into the house. I then drag all those pictures into a corresponding folder on my MacBook. The folders each have a fairly descriptive name. (i.e. Gibson Les Paul Jr TV Yellow double-cut with OHSC 1996) That folder then resides on "The Cloud" where I'm pretty sure everything will be super safe for all of eternity  I really need to do a better job of what others do and keep records of purchase dates, what I paid, estimated value, repairs, etc.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Thanks for all these tips. I knew I asked the right group of nerds...that is a 100% compliment!
> 
> I think I will do the master folder "Gear" on my PC, then subdivided into "Guitars"- "Amps"- "Other". (For my PA, pedal board, misc. odds & ends)
> 
> ...


Use these instructions to email your wife on your birthday with the information. If you're still alive then, reschedule for next year

* To Delay an Email:*


In the upper-left corner of Google Mail, click [Compose] and complete your message as usual, including the recipient(s) in the "To" field.
Click the Boomerang [Send Later] button. The first time that you choose this option, a pop-up will appear prompting you to click [Allow] so Boomerang can access your account.
Choose when you would like the message to send.
*If none of the default options apply:* Click the mini-calendar icon under “At a specific time," > Click the calender icon > Select a date from the calendar > In the text box, type a specific time for that day > Click [Confirm].
Once you choose a default option or click [Confirm], Boomerang will process the message.
 A banner will confirm that “Your message will be sent” and when.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Use these instructions to email your wife on your birthday with the information. If you're still alive then, reschedule for next year
> 
> * To Delay an Email:*
> 
> ...


WOW!!! You've really thought this through...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> a detailed list of items and cost.... aye-yai-yai. SHE WILL KILL ME!!!!!!


LOL...

I first started my list to gather what I had , price I paid and serial numbers for insurance purposes. Later added detailed pictures of every items and so on ,,,

Estimated prices was a request of my new wife since she would be lost in the event of a sudden death on my part. 95 % of my gear was purchase before she came in my life so she cant complain too much...lol  but sharing this information prematurely with the wife can be dangerous ... ☠


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This is weird...

I too, was keeping a back up on Google drive. Was using thos folders to put my pics to post on forums. But Just got this email from Google this very morning stating this :


Summary of the new policies (effective June 1, 2021):​


*•*​If you're inactive for 2 years (24 months) in Gmail, Drive or Photos, we may delete the content in the product(s) in which you're inactive. Google One members who are within their storage quota and in good-standing will not be impacted by this new inactive policy.​



*•*​If you exceed your storage limit for 2 years, we may delete your content across Gmail, Drive and Photos.​


Please read your emails since Google drive will delete any account not active for 2 years.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very odd coincidence to get that email today...

I have no guitars catalog at all. 6 guitars, 4 amps, 3 pedals...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I don't know if this is the place to post this, but the other "specific" forum pages were uhm... too specific. This is for *all* gear.
> 
> Do any of you catalogue/archive/log/record/track your gear?
> 
> ...


I use a template I created in Google Sheets for all my guitars. Pics at the top, specs below that and a table to the right to keep track of mods, how the switches work, etc. Other gear just goes in a spreadsheet. Here’s what it looks like. One sheet for each guitar.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

But the real questions here gang, is there a “separate” book with real prices and one for the significant other?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I only buy below market value and tell my wife what the actual values are.
It makes it easier to get in the door.
She also knows a couple of my guitar buddies to help her sell when the time comes so that she doesn't get low balled.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I provide my insurance company with a list of the instruments that matter, but otherwise I just have photos.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I use a template I created in Google Sheets for all my guitars. Pics at the top, specs below that and a table to the right to keep track of mods, how the switches work, etc. Other gear just goes in a spreadsheet. Here’s what it looks like. One sheet for each guitar.
> 
> View attachment 339709


Sure, now part of me is wanting to do this with mine.


----------

